# Subs needed cleveland OHIO



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

PM me or E-mail me at [email protected] if you will be availible along with times!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

What side of town, and whats the pay?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

same question as above

if I can be guaranteed 10 hours of sub work I can be there in 2 hours


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

Actually I am subbing Myself right now! But I have some Mega large contracts asking me to take back from years past! I want to make sure I will have back up if I take them on! To be honest I want to pay at least $50 an hr if I can! I am real tired of working for $35 myself which I guess isn't too bad but the boss I have now pays NO travel time, wants you to clock out for like 1 1/2 hrs to go home and catch a nap, and If I do a lot that takes his guys 2 hrs in 45 mins he wants to pay 45 mins not an hr but 45mins! Come on does that sound outa line and being mistreated to anyone else? I am not going after any of his contracts! Although I should seeing how I saved him half his payroll teaching his guys to plow the right way! HAHAHA

Nate If I can do it for ya I will! I used to work at a rather Large Mall towards Elryia I could ask If they need another truck however they only pay $30 an hour but you usually get 6 to 10 hrs and never leave the lot!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

From the sounds of it your plowing on the west side????


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

wow pricing went in the ****can, the last time we went out it was as a group of 4 trucks and we each made $120 an hour on a 8-14" event.

unfortunantly $300 wouldnt even cover all of my gas(6-7 mpg)


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Big Nate
Was that sub work?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

yes, sub for a pretty small company who had 4 trucks go down that day 2 trannys 1 motor and a rear end. his guys beat the **** out o them trucks , cant remember the name, it was like 3 or so years ago


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Big Nate
For $120 and hour subbing, I guess you would drive 2 hours for 10 hrs of work, heck, I'd drive to tudledo or Cleveland for that kind on money to sub myself, sign me up.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

Right me too Hell I'd be real happy with the 50 to 75! I've heard about for like 10 yrs but Not one time have I ever been offered that to sub! Most I ever made was 35! I say this year all us Subs get together, actually get paid for once, back each other up and get together and set a standard of pricing!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That might get us a better pay rate. The contractors have to be hurting for subs. I called 3 different ones (Akron) this fall to see what their rates for subs are. They took my phone number and said they pay $35 --> $41 an hour. the fist snow hits and I had 5 companies call me to plow. I went with the $41 an hour. I think $50 is a fair rate, we have costs too and not everyone can plow snow.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

If you are looking for work call earth to you. They where subbing last year for 65.00hr i think.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*hey all the Ohio plowers*

we are working on a summer outing @ alum creek st park in June for all the plowers and their families... look up the thread "Ohio outing"
let us know we need all of you to join us


----------

